# Astro's CRF Oil?



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone hear of this stuff?

http://www.astroscrfoil.com/index_files/page0011.html

My vet told me last week that he smelled kidney failure on my Lady Jane's breath. She's 18 yrs old and has gotten extremely emaciated, stopped grooming herself, is always hungry and drinks lots of water. I am currently administering subcutaneous fluids. He offered me no advice and pretty much implied that when she starts to NOT eat it will be time to PTS.  

Someone several threads below said that CRF is NOT a death sentence. Please explain.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

without bloodwork and a urinalysis, there's not much way for you to know what is going on with your cat and to what extent. There are many options out there for the treatment of renal failure but its worth it to have a blood panel run to see what exactly is going on before you try to decide how to go from here.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

CRF is not necessarily an immediate death sentence. I've known of cats that have lived years after the initial diagnosis. And sometimes die of something else before the kidney failure gets them.

Typically when CRF is diagnosed the cat has lost something like 80% of their kidney function, there just aren't any visible symptoms early on. But very often proper diet and regular sub-q fluids can extend their life for quite a while. 

I know there is a Yahoo CRF group that Stryker often provides a link to. I suggest doing a search and joining the group to see what they suggest.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> CRF is not necessarily an immediate death sentence. I've known of cats that have lived years after the initial diagnosis. And sometimes die of something else before the kidney failure gets them.
> 
> Typically when CRF is diagnosed the cat has lost something like 80% of their kidney function, there just aren't any visible symptoms early on. But very often proper diet and regular sub-q fluids can extend their life for quite a while.
> 
> I know there is a Yahoo CRF group that Stryker often provides a link to. I suggest doing a search and joining the group to see what they suggest.


Who is Stryker? I don't know what I'm doing here. PLEASE provide a link. Thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think this is it:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46086


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I think this is it:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46086


THANKS MARIE, much appreciated!!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I think this is it:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46086


THANKS MARIE, much appreciated!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're very welcome, glad I could help someone! 

Well, it's really Stryker doing the helping....


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

pookie769 said:


> Anyone hear of this stuff?
> 
> http://www.astroscrfoil.com/index_files/page0011.html


Oooooh, I'm feeling desperate here. Is this simply a "snake oil salemen" or not? My baby's sick and my vet isn't offering me any alternatives. Should I try it or not??????


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

pookie769 said:


> Is this simply a "snake oil salemen" or not?


The product is snake oil but the idea is not (does that make sense). If and when you start researching renal failure you will see fatty acids come up as being beneficial for renal kitties. This is just overpriced fish oils. Maybe the price reflects that they are concentrated and deodorized but you can still enjoy the benefits of fish oils for much cheaper. 

Also in it, most likely reflects for most of the price, is ubiquinone or Coenzyme Q10. Something that is not talk about a lot, at least in my homeopathic research for animals, for use in treating animal ailments. Many articles you read talk about using in humans and of course animals are living things. So a fair amount of the time information and practices that pertain to us will also work on animals. This is a natural substance and just like all natural things many can be found in natural food stores. So if you want to replicate the product you listed just find this and some fish oil. You will probably be able to buy both for the same price as one small bottle of that stuff. Sourcing it out yourself will yield a whole lot more for cheaper.

This is just my opinion on it. Good luck

Like others have said a good diet is your best friend now. Renal is not the end just a very large bump in the road.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

chris10 said:


> pookie769 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this simply a "snake oil salemen" or not?
> ...


*Snake oil is a traditional Chinese medicine used to treat joint pain. However, the most common usage of the phrase is as a derogatory term for compounds offered as medicines which implies that they are fake, fraudulent, quackish, or ineffective....(Wikipedia)*

*pookie769*-
Earlier, *marie73* gave you a link to some information I once posted for someone who was in a similar position as yours. In that post I suggested that they check out an online group of people who are already managing the health of their CRF kitties - many of them, for many years.

In that post, I also said


> It's one thing to get generalized info from people in a general forum....*it's life changing to get the real goods from people who are dealing with the same thing day-to-day*.


About a year ago, I joined the online practical support group mentioned in that same post - not because I have a CRF kittie, but just to learn what I could...with (now) 6 cats, chances are I will have to deal with this in 2 of them eventually.

I have seen the value in being there, in sharing problems and receiving answers from others far more experienced. I have seen people suddenly realize that the combined experience and knowledge of the group far outstrips that of their individual Vets.

I would encourage you to join up and - if nothing else - just read the back-and-forths, and judge for yourself if it is likely to benefit you. I suspect it will.

The first part of Wiki's definition is what *most* people will understand to be "snake oil".

_*That*_ has _*not*_ been the experience of people who I have "seen" participating in that group. People have and do use it. I have not read negative comments.

The woman who manages that online group also owns what has become the reference "bible" for CRF info http://felinecrf.org Here's what she has to say about *Astro's Oil*.

*The expression is also applied metaphorically to any product with exaggerated marketing but questionable or unverifiable quality. (Wikipedia)* That's the rest of Wiki's definition...as I indicated, none of those daily caregivers has expressed that either.

So, *pookie769*, I would say, I guess it isn't snake oil.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

Goodness. I forget sometimes we have people that take things literal. This is what I wrote and I question whether I had used the right phrase "The product is snake oil but the idea is not (does that make sense)" Obviously it didn't work out. 

IMO the product is a waste of money when you can buy the exact same thing locally for far less. Yeah, you might not be able to get those exact measurements that the product claims you need but cats are not an exact science.

Again waste of money for the astros oil but not a waste of money for salmon oil and Coenzyme Q10 (if it works). The vit E is just for the salmon oil which they normally already contain. Both bottles shouldn't be more than $15 each and would be far more than 60ml. 1 standard salmon oil soft gel is 1000mg which is about 1.12ml (using vegetable oil density on a calculator), you normally get a hundred soft gels (which equals about 112ml) for about $15. CRF Oil 60ml for $30 not including shipping. If you get it just sprinkle some oil and q10 on a proper diet and you should be good to go.

Good luck


----------

